# Quick Apology



## departuresong (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know if this goes here or even if I should post it, but I want to say it _somewhere_.

I'd like to apologize to everybody for being so short and, frankly, rude. The last couple months have pretty much been one big stress-induced bad mood and it's reflected quite accurately in my posts. It's stupid and I need to learn to deal with it in a more effective way than taking it out on strangers on the internet.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 26, 2010)

It's okay, we, or at least I, forgive you departuresong.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 26, 2010)

It's fine. We've all been there.


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 28, 2010)

lol AK we're pretty much used to it by now


----------



## Ruby (Jun 28, 2010)

Watershed said:


> lol AK we're pretty much used to it by now


Actually I hardly noticed it in the last year or two, except the occasional wry comment.  I really don't know what you are sorry for, AK.


----------

